# FR: séparateur décimal et des milliers dans les nombres - virgule, point, espace, apostrophe, etc.



## scrimp

Hi,

Do the French always use commas for decimal places? 

Thanks


----------



## dratuor

yes, sometimes a dot it does not matter:

100,564.12
  --> 100564,12
  --> 100 564,12
  --> 100564.12
  --> 100 564.12

It does not really matter but I think coma is to be used. 

We never use anything else that nothing or a space to separate thousands so you can use a dote as well without confusion.

E.g if you right 123.456 every french people will read '123,456' and never '123 456'


----------



## Maître Capello

In proper French typography, you have to use a comma for the decimal point:_ 100 564*,*12

_


dratuor said:


> We never use anything else that nothing or a  space to separate thousands so you can use a dote as well without  confusion.


Actually, that's incorrect. Many people use an apostrophe to separate thousands.


----------



## Baronne Samedi

I've been working for 31 years and never saw anyone using an apostrophe to separate thousands in numbers, in France, whether secretaries or accountants. 
I would be grateful to know in what specific field this is done.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est en fait surtout *en Suisse* qu'il arrive relativement fréquemment de voir des apostrophes au lieu d'espaces, même si ce n'est pas la typographie recommandée.


----------



## Akonkagva

Hi,

are decimals sometimes written by using superscript? For example is 15,7 % written as 157 % ?

Thanks,
A.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

As far as I know, superscript is never used for decimal.

To me English 100,564.12 is written 100.564,12 or 100 564,12 or 100564,12 in French.


----------



## Maître Capello

I remember seeing superscript decimals in relatively old French documents. But this is now obsolete.

It is, however, quite common to see cents written in superscript, possibly underlined, e.g., 2,50 € → 2 € 50 or 2 € 50. But that usage is not recommended by style guides.


----------



## ando51

Hello all,
This is a question about numbers. The following is the details of a French company. I always thought thousands were always written 238145 or 238 145, so why the full stop/period? Is it another way of writing thousands? Feel I should know this!
xxx au capital de 238.145 € – R.C.S. Paris xxx xxx etc.


----------



## Maître Capello

A full stop was – possibly still is – often incorrectly used in France as thousands separator. That usage is not recommended by style guides.


----------



## mancunienne girl

I have seen the cost of items in Euros written in different ways. For example, I have seen:

"2.50 Euros" and "2,50 Euros".

Which is the correct way to write Euros please?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Maître Capello

In which language? A decimal point is used in English but a comma is typically used in French. Please however note that we usually use a decimal point in Switzerland, even in the French speaking area.

By the way, the word "euros" should not be capitalized, in either language. Alternatively, you may use the euro symbol (€) – just mind its placement depending on the language. Finally, you may also use the international currency code for euros, namely "EUR" (in all caps).

English: 2.50 euros / €2.50 / EUR 2.50
French (France & probably Belgium): 2,50 euros / 2,50 € / 2,50 EUR
French (Switzerland): 2.50 euros / 2.50 € / EUR 2.50


----------



## mancunienne girl

Thanks MC. In French (I am English). What about when we are talking about 2500 Euros?


----------



## Maître Capello

When we are talking about 2,500 euros (no capitalization ), the rule remains exactly the same… Why would you expect the rule to be different with a different amount? 

If you're talking about the thousands separator, please read [the beginning of this thread].


----------



## mancunienne girl

For us English it is confusing since, as you state in point 3 of the thread you refer to, a comma is usually used to indicate a decimal point, whereas in 2500 the decimal point occurs after the last 0.


----------



## olivier68

Hi Mancunienne Girl,

I agree with Capello's answer. But, as he wrote, it is not so easy, depending on the countries.

In France, a comma should be used to separate/distinguish the decimals.
So, for instance, 1/4 should be: 0,25 and not 0.25

And the point should be used to separate "thousands" in order to help reading : 2.000.501,10 € : deux millions cinq cent un euros et 10 cents.

But it is clear that you also will find for 1/4, in France: 0.25 €


----------



## Maître Capello

olivier68 said:


> And the point should be used to separate "thousands" in order to help reading


As explained above, that old-fashioned way of separating thousands is not recommended nowadays. All modern style guides recommend using a thin space instead: _2 000 501,10 €_.

See also the following threads in the Français Seulement forum:
séparateur des milliers dans les nombres écrits en chiffres : espace, point, apostrophe, virgule, rien ?
1,000 F = mille francs ou un franc ? - séparateur des milliers / séparateur décimal


----------



## olivier68

Ah...

Bon... ben je vais devoir relire tous les contrats que j'ai signés depuis 10 ans... (en France)


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir Me Capello,

Alors, je viens de regarder dans quelques dizaines de documents administratifs récents émanant d'organismes nationaux (français) divers.
En gros :

1/3 utilisent le point
2/3 utilisent l'espace

Les recommandations ne sont donc pas suivies partout (ou par tous les ministères). J'ai même un document qui utilise l'espace comme séparateur de milliers et le point comme séparateur des décimales... alors que ce même organisme utilise le point comme séparateur de milliers et la virgule comme séparateur de décimales dans d'autres documents.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je confirme, le point est encore utilisé comme séparateur des milliers; ainsi que l'espace à 50/50 je dirais pour les documents que je vois au quotidien. Peut-être un retour en vogue ? Je ne me souviens pas en voir vu autant durant mes études. Mais bon dans mes études c'étaient plutôt des documents scientifiques alors que maintenant ce sont plutôt des documents comptables.


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir,

Je pense que Me Capello a raison de rappeler qu'il existe - sans doute - une règle, ou du moins des recommandations.

Mais celles-ci peuvent dépendre des pays et, à l'intérieur de chaque pays, être plus ou moins bien appliquées (pour plein de raisons... dont l'une pourrait être le paramétrage de EXCEL : j'ai régulièrement ce problème lors de saisies de notes dans les fichiers que je reçois. Certains imposent une virgule pour séparateur de décimales, d'autres un point. Techniquement, au vu du clavier français, le point évite les alternances majuscules/minuscules : en passant en clavier majuscule, on a et les chiffres et le point).


----------



## Soffie_54

Je crois plutôt qu'il s'agit d'habitudes selon le domaine.
En sciences, effectivement, on écrit par défaut 1 584,26 ou bien avec la notation scientifique 1,58426.10^3  (le ^3 représente un 3 en tant qu'exposant).
Dans ce domaine, le point représente une multiplication.
Excel n'est pas fautif, puisqu'ajouter un point du clavier numérique est par défaut automatiquement réécrit en virgule dans le logiciel.

Quant à la comptabilité, je ne connais pas assez, mais j'ai peine à croire que la notation scientifique y existe, et pour des facilités de lecture des milliers et millions le point aurait peut-être été rajouté?


----------

